# "PRICELESS PICS II" - by NERD and YOU!



## Redfoot NERD (May 17, 2011)

Let's see your favorite pics from the past.. or present. I'm going to try to dig up some of the OLD favorites. Those with dates are from the 'old' P52 3.2 MP SONY






For DABMAN - ( Knox Zoo ) -











Some of these 'old' ones are not easy to look at.. she was almost 19 years with us -











haha -






Let's see others'.....


----------



## NEtorts (May 17, 2011)

the last 2 I found on the web and do not take credit for them , but I loved em!! 
enjoy!! lets see some more....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Nerd, they are all great!


----------



## LadyV (May 19, 2011)

Awwwwwww Great photos!!!!!


----------



## onarock (May 19, 2011)

Those are all great pics Terry, but I like the one in your signature the best.


----------



## Jacob (May 19, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Fernando (May 19, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## The Speedmister (Jun 2, 2011)

Great pics of the tortoises - but the cat is absolutely stunning! I absolutely love cats; was she a pedigree?


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jun 2, 2011)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 2, 2011)

I JUS POSTED A BUNCH OF RANDOM PICS FROM MY CAMERA EVERYTHING FROM ME,MY PETS,MY GIRLFRIEND,MY ART AND TATTOO WORK CALIFORNIA SCENERY AND SUM FROM ST LOUIS. The picture of that catfish is from st louis its the biggest one in captivity there in missouri..! I THOUGHT THAT WAS CCOL, and the graffiti is from the flood wall in stlouis off the mississippi river..........way cooooooool.. had to post it.


----------



## hali (Jun 2, 2011)

fab pics


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 2, 2011)

Me with Cous Cous, the barbary lion cub and his keeper, Dale:









"Get out of my water!!!"






"I said GET OUT!"








Sulcata that had been chewed on by dog. When it healed, the new growth was leg scales, even where shell should have been - leg scales. Most interesting thing I'd seen in a long time:


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are some great photo's Yvonne, love the bird one made my day...


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jun 2, 2011)

wow that dog really did a number on him,im glad someone nursed him back ,that musta been a long sad process.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 2, 2011)

Dug these up from my very first Photobucket account!!






He used to get stuck on the stairs all the time hahaha...










Mexico





Hawaii


----------



## CJSTorts (Jun 2, 2011)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## terryo (Jun 2, 2011)

Some favorites of mine.


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 4, 2011)

Terry- I stared at the RF one for a few minutes haha...that is really cool, how did you do that??
Great pics! I love the ladybug


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 4, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Terry- I stared at the RF one for a few minutes haha...that is really cool, how did you do that??
> Great pics! I love the ladybug





So did I...amazing


----------



## terryo (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.lunapic.com/editor/

I did that picture on this fun editor. Thank you.


----------



## Neal (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pictures on this thread.



NEtorts said:


>



That is a majestic sight. Great tortoises.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 8, 2011)




----------

